# My House



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Here is my house.

<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v163/jodyand/ourhouse001.jpg">
<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v163/jodyand/ourhouse004.jpg">
<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v163/jodyand/ourhouse006.jpg">
<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=49265>


----------



## psrumors (Apr 25, 2004)

Nice looking place Jody. What's the latice screen (3rd picture) blocking? Or is it for a climbing flower?


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Thanks the lattice is for the wifes climbing roses I hate them things more trouble then they are worth:lmao:


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Looks nice. Looks like you realy keep the landscaping up nicly. Reminds me that I have to get going on mine this spring. Other then a few places, its pretty barren.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Jody, as I recall; weren't you looking at buying some land that either joined up to you or was nearby? Did you ever buy it?


----------

